# Wolf Children



## Steerpike (Dec 14, 2013)

A throughly delightful Japanese anime. Yuki is adorable.


----------



## Keitsumah (Dec 16, 2013)

Agreed. i was bawling at the end of it.

wolf animes rule!


----------



## Ireth (Dec 16, 2013)

Is this in the right forum? Shouldn't it be in TV/Movies, not Dragon's Egg?


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 17, 2013)

Indeed. Moved


----------



## Ophiucha (Dec 17, 2013)

I love the animation in this one, when they shake their heads and get little wolf noses or ears. So cute and fluid.


----------

